# [SOLVED] Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder



## Pushlik (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

Before installing Windows 7 Pro on top of Vista on my laptop I made 2 backups of the computer on the C: drive. The first backup was incomplete which is why I made the second one. Once Windows & was sucessfully running I checked the C drive and noticed I have 20.5GB free of 65.7GB. I checked the size of the first backup and it is in excess of 20GB. I have tried to delete the file but I get the message " you require permission from SYSTEM to to make changes to this folder".

I am already signed in as the administrator and I have removed the protection from the C drive but I am still getting the message above.

Can someone please guide me through the job of getting permission from SYSTEM so I can reclaim some disc space?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder*

Hi - 

Activate the hidden Admin user account and try deletion - 

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Hidden_Admin_Acct.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Pushlik (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder*

Hi jcgriff2

Thank you for your reply. I did as you suggested and logged into the Hidden Administrator User Account. This allowed me to remove the second backup file folder named Windows.old.000 (this was about 5GB in size). The first file folder I tried to remove, named Windows.old is still saying I need permission from SYSTEM. When I tried deleting smaller components of this folder as well as messages requiring SYSTEM permission I also got messages saying I needed permission from "trustedintaller". I haven't managed to get any further. The Folder named Windows.old is 30.8GB. If I can get rid of the folder I will have plenty of disc space. Any advice on how to proceed would be great. Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder*

Hi - 

Stubborn thing, huh? 

Add "Take Ownership" to your context menu.

Create system restore point first - 
START | type *create* | "Create a restore point"

Download this REG file - Take Ownership - sysnative.com - MVP

Allow Registry merge to take place.

RIGHT-click on the folder, select "Take Ownership". The try to delete.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Pushlik (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder*

Hi jcgriff2

I just wanted to followup on your last suggestion and bring this thread to a conclusion. Thank you for your last reply. Not being very confident about following your instructions (cos I didn't fully understand it!) I left the problem for a while. Then today I mentioned the Windows.old folder to a friend and he sent me the url below.

How do I remove the Windows.old folder? 

All you need to do is run the Disc Cleanup program and the Windows.old folder appears as "Previous Windows installation(s)". Tick the box and click OK. I've just reclaimed 29Gb of my hard drive back!

Many thanks again

Pushlik


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Need SYSTEM permission to make changes to this folder*

Great news! Glad the folder is history.

Good Luck to you & thank you for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

